# Berretta CX4 opinion?



## Rock42 (Sep 2, 2009)

I just picked up a CX4 for cheap, havent shot it yet. 
Anyone play with one?  Its the 9mm version
I have enough mags from my 92 floating around, seemed like a cheaper alt, than my shooting my AR.


----------

